# R.I.P mclovin



## myaccount2 (Jul 7, 2014)

mclovin was a female guppy, (i know this sounds dumb) that had whitespot and died several days later, she used to allways peck my hand when doing maintenance and would feed from my hand, she has only had one batch of babies and grew to about 1.75'', so R.I.P mclovin.


----------

